# Achat iphone X aux Etats-unis ?



## KeepCalm (2 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous, je sais qu'un sujet similaire a été posté l'année dernière mais je voulais savoir vos avis maintenant, sachant en plus qu'il y a quelques nuances avec mon sujet.

Alors voilà, je pars aux états-unis d'ici deux semaines et je voudrais en profiter pour m'acheter un iphone X là-bas. Je sais que l'iphone X est compatible avec tous les opérateurs français, qu'il vaut environ 28 % de moins qu'en france donc vers les 900€ et qu'il n'a pas les mêmes composants que ceux en france. Ceci pose problème pour la garantie et les réparations il me semble. Connaitriez-vous une garantie internationale qui me permettent de ne pas trop payer en cas de casse éventuelle ? ( je tiens à préciser que je suis une bille en connaissances sur les iphones )

Ensuite, je sais que pour ne pas payer de taxes, il faut que je jette la boite et la facture. Malheureusement si je veux le revendre dans le futur, il perdra de la valeur s'il n'a pas sa boite d'origine. Pensez-vous que je devrais essayer de garder la boite sur moi en espérant que les douaniers ne me contrôle pas ou c'est trop risqué ?

Enfin, avez-vous des suggestions qui puissent m'aider à savoirs si c'est une bonne idée ou non d'acheter un iphone X aux USA ? vu que je suis dans le doute total, vos avis m'interessent beaucoup.

Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------

